

A Short History of Apple’s Manufacturing in the U.S. - sonabinu
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2012/12/06/a-short-history-of-apples-manufacturing-in-the-u-s/?mod=WSJBlog&mod=

======
mbrandsma
hopefully the first move of many more to come...

